# Mullbury slabs



## David Van Asperen (Aug 2, 2016)

Got a chance to mill for a bit today so I slabbed some mulberry

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 6 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Nature Man (Aug 2, 2016)

Good for turning / flatwork??? Chuck

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 2, 2016)

Nice

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## David Van Asperen (Aug 2, 2016)

@Nature Man I am not real sure as I have never worked with it before. I cut some slabs at 2 inches thick and some at 3 1/4 inch. then some 1 inch for flat work I sealed the 3 inch stock but have not sealed the other. The wood is wet and not sure how it will dry but assume that it will be like other fruit wood that I hav heard will crack. A real learning experience for sure. I am a flat stocker worker so not familiar with the turning aspect of mulberry

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## davduckman2010 (Aug 2, 2016)

nice ---slicem up david

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## David Van Asperen (Aug 2, 2016)

@davduckman2010 
What to do what to do. I like the milling so much that I have not taken any time to build anything.
Just wish I had more time . 
It seems that I go to work ,come home to sleep, then back to work. At some point it will change and then I will have some wood to work with.
Good to hear from you and hope all is well with you .
Make sawdust and be happy
Dave

Reactions: Like 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Aug 3, 2016)

@David Van Asperen milling is like saving for a rainy day. You just keep milling and then when you have time to do wood working you will have a nice stash to pick from.
How are you liking the eb40?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung (Aug 3, 2016)

Awesome, David! Good to see you getting some time on the mill! That Mulberry looks great.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DKMD (Aug 3, 2016)

I really like turning mulberry. It cuts better than oak, but it gives you the same interesting ring patterns. It also has a nice chatoyance when oiled.

Nice score!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## David Van Asperen (Aug 3, 2016)

@woodtickgreg 
I only have 10 house on it button far have no complaints . Everything works as intended and again since it is new it should. I still am amazed that so many stars aligned to make the mill purchase happen. In short my dream come true. 
Lots of work ,lots of fun , and very rewarding. I have more usable lumber on hand than I ever had and such a small amount of money invested in the lumber
Dave

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## David Van Asperen (Aug 3, 2016)

@Sprung got some 3 1/4 X 4 1/4. &. 3 1/4 X 7 3/4 pieces that are sealed on all sides just waiting for you you to see if the will be of any use to you

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------

